# [Solved]I can't install xorg on my FreeBSD



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi All

I tried to install xorg on my FreeBSD.
But I can't download python38-3.8.10.txz. (I tried many times, and system just showed time out.)

How could I skip python38-3.8.10.txz from xorg? Thank you.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 14, 2021)

Please don't post the same topic twice: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/i-cant-install-xorg-on-my-freebsd.81689/


----------



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

How could I remove? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2021)

Already removed the double post.


----------



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 14, 2021)

z8356g=But I can't download python38-3.8.10.txz.[/quote said:
			
		

> Try python38-3.8.11, that's the current version in ports.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2021)

Just run `pkg install xorg`.


----------



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

How could I choose version of python38-3.8.11 when I install?
If command "pkg install python", and system showed the version of python38-3.8.10.
Thank you.


----------



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Just run `pkg install xorg`.


if I ran "pkg install xorg" or "pkg install gnome-desktop", and the system always stopped on python38-3.8.10.
I really tried many times, many many times.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2021)

z8356g said:


> I really tried many times, many many times.


It's possible you have a dodgy internet connection or get sent to a misbehaving mirror. First make sure you didn't cache a bad version; `pkg clean -a`.


----------



## z8356g (Aug 14, 2021)

I tried pkg clean -a, but still stopped on python38-3.8.10.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2021)

Please copy/paste the error you're getting.


----------



## z8356g (Aug 15, 2021)

Please refer to my attached file.
How could I skip to install python38-3.8.10?
Than you.


----------



## Vull (Aug 15, 2021)

For what it's worth I can access that file, for example, by clicking on this link:



			http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/All/python38-3.8.10.txz
		


... so I guess something must be affecting your network access?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 15, 2021)

z8356g said:


> I tried pkg clean -a, but still stopped on python38-3.8.10.



What if you targeting lang/python38 directly?


----------



## z8356g (Aug 15, 2021)

Solved. Thank you. That's my wifi problem.


----------

